# Looking for a Desert



## snakeman (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Riverside County CA and am looking for a baby desert tort.Can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain one.Maybe some breeders? Thanks Ron[/font]


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 4, 2009)

You have to adopt them from a breeder, Best bet is CA tortoise and turtle club. I will look around a little, see what i can find. You also need a permit, which are easy to get, just need to apply


----------



## snakeman (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey,thanks a lot.I think for where I live it's the best choice.I also have the outdoor room when it's ready to be outdoors.Ron


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah it would be, I was just in riverside last weekend, well went through it to go to big bear, but same thing, lol

here is the CTTC site, they could help you out

http://www.tortoise.org/

All you have to do is get a permit, and i'm sure you can adopt a desert tortoise pretty soon. Are you planning on outdoor enclosure?


----------



## snakeman (Jan 5, 2009)

If I can I would like a baby and would start indoors.That would give me time to plan an outdoor enclosure.I went to the website and I guess I have to fill out an app. first and go from there.Ron


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ron, I am a member of the Inland Empire CTTC chapter. There are many DT for adoption out there. Most are adopted out in the spring after hibernation. I would get and indoor setup ready as they will want to see what type of set up you are going to keep it in. Also have an Idea on how you will set up your outside habitat. They may ask. Do your research now. Know what to feed them, what the temps should be etc. Complete the adoption form. I suggest you take it inot one of the meetings and get to know your chapter, it may make it much easier for you to get one. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. Oh and when you adopt a DT the CTTC will provide you with the permit and tag.


----------



## snakeman (Jan 5, 2009)

THANKS A LOT Robyn.I will follow your advice.I'm planning on getting a tortoise table for indoors and have some ideas about an outdoor enclosure.I have a hillside I can utilitize so it can have a natural "dug-in" hide among other things.I also will join the club.Are you in the one that meets in San Bernadino?I think thats closest to me.I'm in Menifee.Maybe I'll see you at a meeting.Do you think babies or young juveniles will be availible?Thanks again for the help.Ron


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ron, yes I belong to the one in San Bernardino, it meets the first Friday of the month at the Museum. It is rare that I miss a meeting. I am short round and have short white hair. It would be nice to meet you, so If you see someone that fits that description ask if they are Robyn. 
I am not sure if any will be available at the meetings as I said it is hibernation time for them but it will give you a chance to meet some of the members, fill out the adoption form and get a little more info on the adoption process and we usually have a guest speaker, not to mention snacks etc.


----------



## snakeman (Jan 6, 2009)

O.K.I'll try the first Fri. in Feb.See you then.Ron


----------



## oorah (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a tortoise about 30 years old....the societys are very strick because of the endangered species.....and very particular about the enviorment of the tortoise.....I have a large yard and an area where I keep my tortoise....when they came to check out my yard they wanted me to fence in an area....remove this plant and that plant....build this and that...I really gave up and then a friend could'nt keep his tortoise anymore so he gave it to me.....I registered it and then set up an area for the tortoise...he has the run of the yard and is quite smart....he seems to know what to eat and not to eat.....I have had him for several years now along with my two dogs....they are very good with each other.....dogs are a no no with a tortoise so I keep a close watch on them when they are outside....I am not advocating this and that against tortoise societys .....just telling about my experiences.....I am sure your going to hear about bad things that happened to tortoise in similar cases.....just telling you about mine .....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Oorah: Welcome to the forum! You have to remember that the people who handle adoptions for rescues and organizations only have the best interest of the tortoise in mind. Also they have been taking care of tortoises for a lot longer than the person wanting to adopt, and know a good deal about how to care for them and what they require. Some of the rules might seem a little strange to you, but they only have the best interest of the tortoise at heart. Maybe the shrub they wanted you to take out was toxic. Chances are pretty good that the tortoise would not eat a toxic leaf, but why take a chance? Maybe the part they wanted you to fence off had the potential for the tortoise climbing and tipping over. A tortoise can't live for very long in the hot sun while on its back. So don't be to harsh on them. The desert tortoise is a California treasure and we all should do everything we can to keep him safe.

Things worked out well for you and I'm glad you got your tortoise. I'm also glad that you are aware that dogs and tortoises don't mix. I can relate many horror stories about dogs that were long term tortoise friendly then one day ate the tortoise.

Again, welcome to the forum. Shoot us some pictures! We don't get to see many desert tortoise photos.

Yvonne


----------



## oorah (Jan 12, 2009)

Your absolutely right......sorry for sounding harsh......I just wanted to let him know not to give up in case he had problems with the adoption.....

andy


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah he should not give up, and be prepared, He will be fine. If he goes to the meets, ect.. that will help alot.


----------



## snakeman (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing everybody! I have been out of commision for a couple days.Yeah, I'm sure their guidelines are strict but their probably just looking out for the best intrest of the tortoise.I really just hope I can start off with a small one so I can keep it indoors while I plan my outdoor enclosure.I don't even know if thats possible.


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 15, 2009)

I think its possible, just have a tortoise table built, and maybe have plans on what your outdoor enclosure is going to be. I know you said you live on a hill, so using the hill would be great, and sounds like it could even be fun thinking it up.


----------

